# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αυγοτροφές Unica

## panosm

Αν και δεν ειναι και τις πολυ γνωστες στην Ελληνικη αγορα, τις εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις για να μας πει εντυπωσεις ? 
To link της εταιριας unica ******************

----------


## jk21

Πανο τωρα ειδα οτι καπου εχουν στη σελιδα τιμες και δεν ξερω αν δινει και λιανικη η εταιρια ... δεν υπηρχαν παλιοτερα .Σβηνω το συνδεσμο λογω κανονων και παραθετω τις αυγοτροφες και τη συσταση τους .Δεν ξερω αν ολες ερχονται Ελλαδα , παντως εχω ακουσει οτι υπαρχει μαγαζι που φερνει προιοντα unica . Την θεωρητικη αποψη μου για τα υλικα θα την πω στην πορεια ,περιμενοντας τυχον μελη που την εχουν κανει χρηση 
Καναρινιων 



> CANARINI RIPRODUZIONEMangime composto per l' ornitologia professionale,realizzato con ingredienti certificati per l' alimentazione umana.
> SENZA PRODOTTI DI SCARTO - OGM free 
> Ingredienti:
> cereali, ortaggi, latte e derivati, uova e prodotti a base di uova, estratti di proteine vegetali, oli e grassi vegetali, frutta, zuccheri,frutta a guscio, alghe, sostanze minerali.
> Additivi nutrizionali:
> vitamina C 125mg/kg
> Additivi organolettici:
> aromatizzanti naturali 0,5gr/kg
> Composizione:
> ...





Ιθαγενων αναπαραγωγης 




> FRINGILLIDI RIPRODUZIONE
> Mangime composto per l' ornitologia professionale,realizzato con ingredienti certificati per l' alimentazione umana.
> SENZA PRODOTTI DI SCARTO - OGM free 
> Ingredienti:
> cereali, ortaggi, latte e derivati, uova e prodotti a base di uova, estratti di proteine vegetali, oli e grassi vegetali, frutta, zuccheri,frutta a guscio, alghe, sostanze minerali.
> Additivi nutrizionali:
> vitamina C 125mg/kg
> Additivi organolettici:
> aromatizzanti naturali 0,5gr/kg
> ...



Ιθαγενων συντηρησης 




> FRINGILLIDI MANTENIMENTOMangime composto per l' ornitologia professionale,realizzato con ingredienti certificati per l' alimentazione umana.
> SENZA PRODOTTI DI SCARTO - OGM free 
> Ingredienti:
> cereali, ortaggi, latte e derivati, uova e prodotti a base di uova, estratti di proteine vegetali, oli e grassi vegetali, frutta, zuccheri,frutta a guscio, alghe, sostanze minerali.
> Additivi nutrizionali:
> vitamina C 125mg/kg
> Additivi organolettici:
> aromatizzanti naturali 0,5gr/kg
> Composizione:
> ...

----------


## panosm

Δημήτρη οι φωτογραφίες που έβαλα ειναι απο τις δυο αυγοτροφες που τελικά κατάφερα να βρω. 
Δεν τις εχω δοκιμάσει αλλα πολυ σύντομα θα το κάνω. 
Εντυπωση μου κάνει το παρακάτω κείμενο απο την σελίδα τους. 

"We do not use synthetic products and dyes, all of our cereals and legumes are "GMO-free", an emphatic no to hydrogenated fats and animal fats, only oils of the Mediterranean tradition, we do not bring our feed to high temperatures, only to prolong conservation, we prefer a deadline of a few more 'short month, but we keep our LIVE products."

----------


## jk21

αν και θα μιλησω αναλυτικοτερα στην πορεια για θετικα και αρνητικα που βλεπω στη συσταση των τροφων  , θα αναφερω ενα θετικο που προβαλλουν οτι δηλαδη εχουν cereals και οχι bakery products και θα εκφρασω την απορια μου οταν αναφερουν οτι δεν εχουν ζωικα λιπη (βουτυρο , λαρδι κλπ ) και δεν εχουν επισης υδρογονωμενα λιπαρα , τοτε τα fats ή grassi  που αναφερουν ( _oli e grassi vegetali ) _  αν ειναι φυτικα πως εχουν μορφη λιπους χωρις να εχουν υποστει υδρογονωση  (λιπη στυλ βιταμ , μαργαρινη κλπ ) ; Μπορει και να συμβαινει αλλα δεν ξερω κατι τετοιο ...
_
_

----------


## panosm

Η αυγοτροφη για τα καναρινια




Η αυγοτροφη για τις καρδερινες.....

----------


## jk21

Πανο αυτη ειναι η υφη της αυγοτροφης , οπως την παιρνουμε απο την εταιρια; ή εχεις προσθεσει υγρασια με καποιο τροπο; ομολογω οτι χωρις να εχει αρκετα λιπαρα στη συσταση , βλεπω να εχει υφη αφρατη υφη και αν συμβαινει αυτο χωρις να εχεις προσθεσει υγρασια , μαλλον ειναι τα λαχανικα και τα φρουτα που λεει οτι εχει (λαχανικα νομιζω δεν εχω δει σε συσταση αλλης αυγοτροφης εκτος περιπτωσης πελλετς )

----------


## panosm

Δημητρη ειναι ακριβως οπως ειναι στην σακουλα,δεν εχει προστεθει απολυτως τιποτα.
Μπορω να πω οτι η υφη αλλα και η μυρωδια παραπεμπει περισσοτερο σε κρεμα ταισμα νεοσσων...
Θα το δοκιμασω να το δωσω σκετο αλλα και με την προσθηκη νερου που λογικα θα θυμιζει περισσοτερο την γνωστη κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη.

Επισης στην σελιδα της εταιριας αναφερει οτι μπορει να γινει προσθηκη και γαλατος εκτος απο νερου.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Την αυγοτροφή για τα ιθαγενή την δούλεψα φέτος καθώς ήταν η μόνη που έγραφε ότι δεν έχει bakery products και τα υλικά ήταν ικανοποιητικά. Βέβαια ήθελε βελτίωση και πρόσθετα αυγά, γάλα η γιαούρτι, μέλι, σπιρουλίνα, κινόα, γύρη και αρακά όταν την έδινα. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι αν δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις μόνος αυγοτροφή είναι μια καλή επιλογή αυγοτροφής χωρίς τα αμφιλεγόμενης προέλευσης bakery products.

----------


## panosm

Γιωργο εμεινες ικανοποιημενος ? Ειδες ανταποκριση απο τα πουλια ? 

Αν θελεις μου λες σε προσωπικο μνμ απο που την πηρες γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να σου στειλω.......

----------


## jk21

Πανο σε 3 δημοσια ακομα μηνυματα , θα εχεις δυνατοτητα και για πμ 


Η υφη της δειχνει καλη για ετοιμη και μου θυμιζει φτιαχτη . Θα προτιμουσα να αφρατευτει με αυγο ή με λαδι (ελαιολαδο ή σιτελαιο ή λινελαιο αλλα τα τελευταια δυο  , σιγουρα την ωρα που δινεται στα πουλια ) . Παιρνει ανετα προσθηκη ως προς τα λιπαρα της εκτος περιοδου συντηρησης που καλα ειναι αν γινει προσθηκη λιπαρων , να ειναι ελαχιστη 

ως προς τα συστατικα τωρα 

εχει ζαχαρη αλλα δεν ειναι απο τα πρωτα σε σειρα αναφερομενα συστατικα (αυτο αντιστοιχιζεται και σε αναλογη ποσοστοση ) ουτε εχει δυνατοτητα να κρυψει επιπλεον ζαχαρη ή αλατι σε bakery products που τυχον θα ειχε σαν βαση , αφου εχει σαν βαση τα cereals (δημητριακα ) .Θα ηθελα παντως  να ξερω τι ειδους δημητριακα εχει ως βαση ... 

υπαρχει θεμα με το fats  που διευκρινιζει οτι δεν ειναι ζωικα αλλα λεει και για μη υπαρξη υδρογονομενων (μαργαρινης ) δεν ξερω ομως πως μπορει ενα φυτικο λαδι να γινει στερεο λιπος φυτικο χωρις υδρογονωση και κορεσμενα ή τρανς λιπαρα . Σιγουρα ομως και στην ανθρωπινη διατροφη στα γλυκα αυτη την ατασθαλια με μη τελεια φυτικα λιπαρα την κανουμε ... θα προτιμουσα ελαιο παρα φυτικο λιπος αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι ζωικο ... μη χειρον βελτιστον οταν μιλαμε για μια αυγοτροφη που τουλαχιστον στη βαση δειχνει να διαφερει απο τις αλλες .Δεν ξερω αν και αλλες εχουν cereals ή αλευρι και το κρυβουν , αλλα μεχρι να το φανερωσουν μπορουμε να υποθετουμε οτι θελουμε 


στα θετικα της η προσθηκη ξηρων καρπων απο οτι βλεπω και τα αλγη (φυκια εκτος αν εννοουν συγκεκριμενα σπιρουλινα ) .Σε καθε περιπτωση εχουν πολυ χρησιμα στοιχεια 


Αυγοτροφη υπαρχει και αλλη χωρις bakery products η lus  με λευκο αλευρι ως βαση (μου ειχανε πει οτι την εφερνε καποιος στη μακεδονια απο ιταλια ) για ελλαδικο χωρο , αλλα εκεινη αναφερει στη συσταση της λαρδι (ζωικο λιπος  ) και με << χαλαει >> . Σαν υφη δεν την ξερω . Ομως και αυτη χωρις bakery products ισως απλα λεει εκτος ενα απο τα συστατικα που αλλοι περικλειουν στην βαση των bakery products (και οχι μονο )

----------


## panosm

Δημήτρη η άλλη αυγοτροφη που αναφέρεις απο ότι εχω μάθει δεν υπάρχει σε μόνιμη βάση. Ελάχιστη ποσότητα έρχεται και πολυ σπάνια. 

Στην δικη μας τώρα ....
Την δοκίμασα με πέρλες αλλα δεν είχε το αποτέλεσμα που περίμενα. Την επόμενη φορά θα δοκιμάσω να την αφρατέψω όπως λες με αυγό και σιτελαιο. 
Προς το παρόν παω να βγάλω απο τον φούρνο το Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2. 
Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια !

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Φίλε αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να κάνεις δική σου μην ψάχνεσαι για καμία άλλη! Θα δείς πολλές συνταγές μέσα στο φόρουμ ειδικά του Δημήτρη που είναι σπεσιαλίστας του είδους..χαχαχαχα

----------


## baroutakos

Καλημέρα,υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο απο τη συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή?Σκέφτομαι να τη δοκιμάσω

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη δεν ξερω αν κυκλοφορει αυτη τη στιγμη στην Ελλαδα αλλα αν δεν σου απαντησει καποιο μελος , τοτε με πμ τις επομενες μερες θα σου στειλω που μπορεις να βρεις προιοντα unica ( τον εισαγωγεα που νομιζω δινει και λιανικη )

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Βαγγελη δοκίμασε την, για μένα ειναι απο τις καλύτερες που κυκλοφορουν αυτή τη στιγμή. Βέβαια μπορεις να προσθέσεις αυγό, αρακά ή φύτρα να την εμπλουτίσεις. Αφράτεψέ την και με λίγο γάλα αν θες!

----------


## baroutakos

Καλησπέρα,συγνώμη που χάθηκα λίγο..σήμερα την προμηθεύτηκα απο ένα κατάστημα στη Μεσογείων χαμηλά..Αυριο θα είναι η πρώτη τους επαφή μαζί τους..σκέφτομαι να τη δώσω μαζί με πέρλες. Προμηθεύτηκα επίσης κατεψυγμένο buffalo & pinkies απ' το ίδιο κατάστημα.

----------

